

Instead of eating lunch out every day, buy 4 iPads - timjahn
http://www.entrepreneursunpluggd.com/blog/how-much-is-your-lunch-habit-costing-you

======
orev
There is a stigma to bringing your own lunch. If you have to bring it, it
means you cannot afford to go out, so it is used as a status symbol. Like most
status symbols, it's about wasting money to prove that you have the money to
waste.

~~~
timjahn
Couldn't have said it better.

~~~
startupstella
very true. the funny thing is that americans have no problem taking food they
haven't finished from restaurants "to go." in russia, this is seen as a faux
pas...you don't have food at home you can eat?

~~~
coconutrandom
Well we wouldn't want to be seen as wasteful would we?

------
mattbee
Why, do they taste better? I'm pretty sure I could only eat one or two iPads
for lunch.

------
nasmorn
How about instead paying for a better VPS or someone to turn caching on.

~~~
timjahn
Sorry about that. Working on both. :)

